

Ask HN: I knocked my housemate's iPad on the floor. Should I tell her? - scottmcdot

The iPad was resting on a coffee table, which is around 50cm (1.6 foot) high. It was connected to a speaker cable via headphone jack and when I moved the speaker, the iPad was knocked onto the floor.<p>No screen damage and the iPad works.<p>Should I tell her?<p>I am concerned that I would automatically be blamed if anything were to happen to the iPad in the future.
======
socceroos
The 'right' thing to do is to tell her. This is trust building and makes you
vulnerable. By doing this, you also acknowledge that you trust her to do the
right thing should she encounter a problem with the iPad down the track or
accidentally bumps something of yours.

------
yep-sure
Mate, tell her. It will help build a stronger, trustful relationship with the
person you are living with.

------
maxharris
Yes, you should tell her.

------
msie
Yes

------
Zekio
if no visible damage, i would go with no.

------
MichaelCrawford
Suppose you had to purchase her a new iPad. What would that cost?

Now suppose you didnt tell her. Even were it undamaged what would that cost
you?

If we lose our self respect we have nothing.

